# Fish's First day of school



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well she growing up! Fish started her first day of Pre-School on Monday.:woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

YAY awwwwwwwww
adorable.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

They get big so fast! she is a cutie. : )


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Gosh, it doesn't seem like she should be that old. The short hair makes her look soo mature.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG look at how big she is getting, growing up is so hard, lol. Love that red hair


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I love her hair short. It shows off her earrings!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Is Fish her real name or nickname?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG! She looks so grown up with that short hair! She has the most beautiful blue eyes! Ya make good babies Holly!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG!! she is sooooo pretty! they grow up fast don't they?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

PBN said:


> Is Fish her real name or nickname?


Her name is Aimee.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Shes is beautiful ... they in pre- school today ... college tomorrow ... time flies~!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

they grow up fast dont they!my little one started kidergarten this yr..i wish there was a button that you could push to keep them small until YOU decided they needed to grow up!btw..i LOVE her red hair!when i had a.i.,i choose a donor that had red hair so my baby would (hopefuly)had it,but..no...i didnt get it!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

holy cow she's gotten so big! Did she have a good time?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree BelindaBone about that button cuz as much as I wanted them to grow up ... I wish I had paused it some I have 3 ... 2girls 1 boy ... 21,17,14 and grrrrrr @ teenagers~!! Yall cherish these baby years ... cuz they grow up to be stuborn pitbulls~!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Her name is Aimee.


Oh. xD
I thought her name was Fish because everyone kept calling her. :rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww what a cutie!She has the most beautiful eyes!My youngest just started pre-k this year as well!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Did she have a good time?


Yeah she had a blast! She loves it and everyone just loves her personality.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh she is growing up so fast. 

I just loved every year, every stage of my sons life. Wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. She so cute. I just noticed your new avatar picture today. Bobby said it's been like that awhile.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful little girl (IRISH DECENT?)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

GodBlessPitbulls said:


> Beautiful little girl (IRISH DECENT?)


Yes she is German/Irish


----------

